# farm hand cottage, stansted



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 9, 2012)

just a small one this. pretty much no history on the place, all i know is it was built in 1823, as you'll see from the date stone.
the cottage is directly opposite an old farm so im assuming it was built to accomadate farm hands. at some point an extension was built at the rear of the house.
it has a few nice little features, one of which is quite unsual. the little house has a "sold" sign up but it is advertised as land for sale so i guess this little house, built during the reign of king george the 4th is soon to be demolished. now for the pics!

the date stone. hard to read but it says 1823



Derelict house near stansted by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

this little porch looks old enough to be original but im not 100%



Derelict house near stansted by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

my explora-hound infront of the newer extension 



Derelict house near stansted by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

cramped little kitchen, not sure if im keen on the colour lol



Derelict house near stansted by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

the shitter shot



Derelict house near stansted by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

really strange double doorway, never seen this arrangement befor! sorry about the shitty quality, the place is fully boarded up and very dark inside.



Derelict house near stansted by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

old employee name tag, Iris was the last resident who moved out about 8 years ago after the death of her father according to the locals



Derelict house near stansted by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

tiny staircase with a low roof on which i belted my head on the way down lol



Derelict house near stansted by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

thats about it for this one, cheers for looking!


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 9, 2012)

That's awesome, lovely pics, thanks for sharing 
Absolutely love that little kitchen, so retro 

-RR


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Great little cottage! if only the walls could talk!


----------



## irishmanlost (Mar 9, 2012)

Kitchen colour isn`t that bad i`ve seen worse.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice find sir! 
I'm guilty of putting those double doors in a flat once, problem is the lintel studs clash! 
Glad you got it before its gone.


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 9, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Nice find sir!
> I'm guilty of putting those double doors in a flat once, problem is the lintel studs clash!
> Glad you got it before its gone.



Didn't even think of the lintel problem! I quite like the double doors though, looks quite cool, almost like a mirror image with the frames and different detail if you get what I mean lol


----------



## highcannons (Mar 9, 2012)

nice one mate. Enjoyed looking at that. Ihave seen doors like that in both Northants and Norfolk....


----------



## mj1704 (Mar 9, 2012)

well done nice find


----------



## nelly (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice find fella, we got to get you set up with a camera mate


----------



## John_D (Mar 10, 2012)

Yet another gem almost on my doorstep! Nice find


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 10, 2012)

nelly said:


> Nice find fella, we got to get you set up with a camera mate



Iv already started saving for one!


----------

